# I give a damn



## lauke

Ciao ragazzi,

Mi sono imbattuto in questa espressione di recente in uno show televisivo, in realta' l'avevo sentita anche prima pero' mi ci sto concentrando da poco. La mia domanda e' mi sembra un po ambigua forse perche' se ne fa un uso "in positivo" che a me non verrebbe naturale nella mia lingua madre. Per esempio:

"My power is the ability to pretend like I give a damn about your piddly-ass problems" (presa dallo show in questione).

Come si tradurrebbe esattamente questa frase?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Magari l'opposto di "I don't give a damn"? 

I don't give a damn


----------



## lauke

Si ma vorrei la traduzione di quella frase...

http://www.wordreference.com/enit/give a damn

per dirmi "give a damn" mi da la traduzione di "not give a damn"... cioe' a me viene semplice pensare che:

"*I* don't give a damn about..." => "non me ne frega niente di..."

ma un po*'* pi*ù* complicato mi viene l'inverso

"*I* give a damn about..." => "me ne frega niente di..."
A me personalmente non viene naturale...

Inoltre... la traduzione come cambierebbe della frase che ho proposto se al posto di "give a damn..." ci fosse stato "give a shit"?



> *Maiuscole e accenti non sono optional*


----------



## ohbice

Me ne frega, cioè mi interessa.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Il mio potere è la capacità di fingere come me ne frega freghi dei tuoi problemi banalissimi.

EDIT: Correction


----------



## lauke

AlabamaBoy said:


> Il mio potere è la capacità di fingere come me ne frega dei tuoi problemi banalissimi.



Detta cosi non fa tanto ridere come nell'originale... quel "piddly-ass" che ha quell'"ass" si traduce semplicemente "banalissimi"? pensavo qualche cosa di piu... boh fantasioso?

Ma altra cosa... quel "...like *I* give a damn" a questo punto non sarebbe da tradurre "...come me ne fregasse"?


----------



## MR1492

AlabamaBoy said:


> Il mio potere è la capacità di fingere *come me ne frega *dei tuoi problemi banalissimi.



Just a quick question after first saying that AB did a good job on this one!  Since the OP is a statement in the first person, is this translation done (*come me ne frega)* as a standard phrase?  It appears so in the WR dictionary but i just wanted to be sure.

Just curious.

Phil


----------



## Tellure

MR1492 said:


> Just a quick question after first saying that AB did a good job on this one!  Since the OP is a statement in the first person, is this translation done (*come me ne frega)* as a standard phrase?  It appears so in the WR dictionary but i just wanted to be sure.
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Phil


Per me, dovrebbe essere "fare come se me ne fregasse qualcosa..." e "fingere che me ne freghi qualcosa...".
Così mi suona meglio, ma non so spiegare il perché. Sorry.


----------



## lauke

A me rimane il dilemma del "piddly-ass"...xD. In ogni caso forse suona meglio per via del contesto del verbo, che forse in italiano rende mejo con il congiuntivo? (by the way... sono madre lingua italiano... ma sono una gran capra in grammatica xD per questo cerco di starci attento, ma la probabilita di successo e' bassa).


----------



## Tellure

Io tradurrei "piddly-ass problems" con "stupidi problemi del cavolo", "problemucci".


----------



## MR1492

lauke,

Yes, would piddly meaning "insignificante, trascurabile, da quattro soldi, o di poco conto" be a good starting point?  I just don't have the innate ability to swear in Italian.

Phil


----------



## lauke

MR1492,

XD, ah ok...anzi ... COOL.

cioe' quindi il fatto che ci sia un ass non implica la parolaccia?
mi sa na roba tipo phrasal verb a sto punto... particelle/congiunzioni o meno conviene imparare l'espressione e basta.


----------



## MR1492

lauke,

Ha ragione che ass è una parolaccia! In questo caso, la parola "ass" è un modificatore.  Fa la frase un più intenso.

Phil


----------



## Pietruzzo

Tellure said:


> Per me, dovrebbe essere "fare come se me ne fregasse qualcosa..." e "fingere che me ne freghi qualcosa...".
> Così mi suona meglio, ma non so spiegare il perché. Sorry.


I agree. 
Me ne frego = I don't care
Non me ne frega niente= I don't care 
Me ne frega makes no sense to me 
"Me ne frega qualcosa", although being positive,  is actually used only in sarcastic expressions; eg. "Credi che me ne freghi qualcosa?" so that, again, you basically say that you don't care. 
That said this is my attempt:
La mia forza è di riuscire a far finta che me ne freghi qualcosa di quelle cazzate che chiami problemi


----------



## ohbice

ohbice said:


> Me ne frega, cioè mi interessa.


Chiaramente l'ho scritto in opposizione al non me ne frega che veniva sopra, spiegando cosa intendevo.
Per il resto direi che la fantasia la può mettere benissimo lauke, a me  per piddly ass problems viene minchiatine ma potrebbe essere (quasi) ogni cosa.


----------



## bicontinental

Pietruzzo said:


> Me ne frega qualcosa", although being positive, is actually used only in sarcastic expressions; eg. "Credi che me ne freghi qualcosa?" so that, again, you basically say that you don't care.



So that should work really well here, since the entire English sentence is quite sarcastic, too.
Bic.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bicontinental said:


> So that should work really well here, since the entire English sentence is quite sarcastic, too.
> Bic.


Yes.That's why I have used it in my attempt.


----------



## chipulukusu

Am I the only Italian that thinks that _me ne frega di te_ for _I do give a damn for you_ is a little ambiguous. Maybe because it is too similar to _me ne frego di te_ which is not at all ambiguous and is the same as _non me ne frega di te._
I would rather say _mi frega di te_ for _I do give a damn for you._
I hope this doesn't sound confusing for a non native


----------



## bicontinental

I'm afraid this non-native is a bit confused Are you saying ambiguous in the sense that _me ne frega di te_ can mean both _I give _*and*_ I don't give a damn about you?_
Bic.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bicontinental said:


> I'm afraid this non-native is a bit confused Are you saying ambiguous in the sense that _me ne frega di te_ can mean both _I give _*and*_ I don't give a damn about you?_
> Bic.


No. It just does not make sense. 
You won't ever say such thing as "me ne freg*a* di te"
But I don't want to repeat myself. See post#15


----------



## chipulukusu

Pietruzzo said:


> No. It just does not make sense.
> You won't ever say such thing as "me ne freg*a* di te"
> But I don't want to repeat myself. See post#15


I wouldn't be so categorical, because in at least one case I could say that (in a non-sarcastic way):

A: _Lo sapevo, non te ne frega niente di me!_
B: _Si che me ne frega di te, invece!_

I concur, otherwise, that _Me ne frega di te _is at least ambiguous, if not meaningless, and I wouldn't ever use it as such.

@bicontinental, no, _me ne frego di te_ is the same as _non me ne frega di te. Me ne frega di te_ can be easily confused with _me ne frego di te_, and, out of context, sounds odd, as Pietruzzo said.


----------



## bicontinental

Pietruzzo said:


> You won't ever say such thing as "me ne freg*a* di te"
> But I don't want to repeat myself. See post#15



Grazie Pietruzzo, infatti ho letto il tuo post e ho capito bene che non si dice mai ‘me ne frega/ me ne frega di te’  Grazie anche a Chip!
Maybe I’m just incredibly dim…but _the reason why_ it’s ambiguous, even nonsensical to you native speakers still remains a bit of a mystery to me. Here's the reason:

Fregarsene [fregare + si + ne] in the present indicative:

*me* ne freg*o* ( *I* don’t give a ...), *te* ne fregh*i* (*you* don’t give a...), *se* ne freg*a* (*he/she/it* doesn’t give a…) etc. Here the particella *si* [me,te se] is a reflexive pronoun, there’s subject-verb-reflexive pronoun agreement and *ne* more or less implies _di questa/quella cosa. _Am I right so far?

As per your posts above (# 14, #20) you would accept the following constructions as well: (This is where it’s getting iffy in my book )

_Non me ne freg*a* niente_= I don't care...and _me ne freg*a* qualcosa;_ here the subjects are niente and qualcosa respectively, correct? [cioè: Niente di questa cosa frega a me?] i.e. _me _acts as the oggietto indiretto and *not* as a reflexive pronoun in this construction? Otherwise you don’t have subject/verb/pronoun agreement?  The base verb is still fregarsene though?



> Me ne frega makes no sense to me. You won't ever say such thing as "me ne freg*a* di te"


....because there’s no subject-verb agreement with '_me'_ and the verb in the 3rd pers. sing, I assume?

With time and practice this will hopefully make more sense to me 
Bic.


----------



## chipulukusu

bicontinental said:


> Fregarsene [fregare + si + ne] in the present indicative:
> 
> *me* ne freg*o* ( *I* don’t give a ...), *te* ne fregh*i* (*you* don’t give a...), *se* ne freg*a* (*he/she/it* doesn’t give a…) etc. Here the particella *si* [me,te se] is a reflexive pronoun, there’s subject-verb-reflexive pronoun agreement and *ne* more or less implies _di questa/quella cosa. _Am I right so far?
> 
> As per your posts above (# 14, #20) you would accept the following constructions as well: (This is where it’s getting iffy in my book )
> 
> _Non me ne freg*a* niente_= I don't care...and _me ne freg*a* qualcosa;_ here the subjects are niente and qualcosa respectively, correct? [cioè: Niente di questa cosa frega a me?] i.e. _me _acts as the oggietto indiretto and *not* as a reflexive pronoun in this construction? Otherwise you don’t have subject/verb/pronoun agreement?  The base verb is still fregarsene though?
> 
> 
> ....because there’s no subject-verb agreement with '_me'_ and the verb in the 3rd pers. sing, I assume?
> 
> With time and practice this will hopefully make more sense to me
> Bic.



Your grammar points are quite correct as far as I can understand.
As for the fact that _me ne frega _as a stand alone sounds odd to us, there are two points here, in my opinion:
1) exactly like _I give a damn,_ it sound more natural in the negative version, as both _damn_ and _frega_ are pejorative terms_;_
2) in the positive, _me ne frego di te_ and _me ne frega di te _would be supposed to have opposite meaning, but I could hardly justify how. This is why I suggested _Mi frega di te _as a better alternative.

I mantain, though, that _me ne frega di te_ is perfectly acceptable every time there is a confrontational dialogue:
_
You don't give a damn about me!
Of course I give a damn about you!

Non te ne frega niente di me!
Certo che me ne frega di te! _


----------



## bicontinental

Thanks so much chip!
Bic.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Just to sum up "Me ne frego"="Non me ne frega niente"="I don't give a damn".
However there are some differences. "Me ne frego" basically means "Mi sfrego le palle riguardo a quella cosa/persona"( I stroke my balls about that), i.e. I don't care at all about  that.
On the other hand the impersonal form "non me ne frega" is IMO just a colouful and aggressive version of the verb "importarsene"
Non me ne importa niente=non me ne frega niente
Che te ne importa?=Che te ne frega?
Faccio finta che me ne importi qualcosa=faccio finta che me ne freghi qualcosa(the OP case)


bicontinental said:


> _Non me ne freg*a* niente_= I don't care...and _me ne freg*a* qualcosa;_ here the subjects are niente and qualcosa respectively, correct? [c


I consider "niente" an adverb which stresses the impersonal form "non me ne frega". You also could say "non me ne importa un accidente/un cavolo/un cazzo"They are all adverbial phrases IMO


chipulukusu said:


> Non te ne frega niente di me!
> Certo che me ne frega di te!


As I said in my previous posts, I wouldn't ever use "fregarsene" with a positive connotation. So, my answer would be "certo che m'importa di te"


----------



## ohbice

E se a qualcuno fregasse qualcosa della mia opinione... io sostengo, come chipu, che "me ne frega" dovrebbe essere, almeno secondo logica, la versione positiva di "non me ne frega". Ma, essendoci un di più di ambiguità, come Pietruzzo non lo userei. Ritengo accettabile (nel senso che non è ambigua) la dizione "mi frega (di qualcuno/di qualcosa)".
Ciao.
p


----------



## Ste_72

La mia forza è la capacità di far finta che mi freghi assai dei tuoi problemini del  cazzo!


----------



## Tellure

Ste_72 said:


> La mia forza è la capacità di far finta che mi freghi assai dei tuoi problemini del  cazzo!


 Senz'altro, spiritosa!!


----------



## bicontinental

Pietruzzo said:


> I consider "niente" an adverb which stresses the impersonal form "non me ne frega".



Thanks so much...an impersonal form makes good sense to me!
Bic.


----------



## london calling

Ste_72 said:


> La mia forza è la capacità di far finta che mi freghi assai dei tuoi problemini del  cazzo!


L'inglese non è così volgare, anzi.


----------



## ohbice

Stavo per dirlo io. La traduzione di ste per me non solo non è divertente, è di cattivo gusto.


----------



## Ste_72

ohbice said:


> Stavo per dirlo io. La traduzione di ste per me non solo non è divertente, è di cattivo gusto.


O my God!


----------



## curiosone

Ste_72 said:


> La mia forza è la capacità di far finta che mi freghi assai dei tuoi problemini del  cazzo!


Ciao a tutti!  I agree with LC and ohbice that the English original sentence is much less vulgar than this Italian translation.  Good try, but...

I think the problem with translating stems from the fact that in Italian a double negative remains negative.  So while "I give a damn" is clearly (in English) the opposite of "I don't give a damn", "me ne frego" or "non me frega niente" both have the same meaning (the added "non" and "niente" are _rafforzative, _but don't change the general meaning_). _
My attempt at translating the original " "My power is the ability to pretend like I give a damn about your piddly-ass problems"  might be something like: "La mia forza è la capacità di far finta che m'importi qualcosa (o 'un ficco secco') dei tuoi problemucci/problemini."


----------



## Pietruzzo

curiosone said:


> "me ne frego" or "non me frega niente" both have the same meaning (the added "non" and "niente" are _rafforzative, _but don't change the general meaning_). _


But "me ne frega qualcosa" is quite understandable IMO(as alredy detto e ridetto)
I seem to remember that I'd suggested something like "...far finta che me ne freghi qualcosa di quelle cazzatucce dei tuoi problemi"


----------



## Ste_72

curiosone said:


> Ciao a tutti!  I agree with LC and ohbice that the English original sentence is much less vulgar than this Italian translation.  Good try, but...
> 
> I think the problem with translating stems from the fact that in Italian a double negative remains negative.  So while "I give a damn" is clearly (in English) the opposite of "I don't give a damn", "me ne frego" or "non me frega niente" both have the same meaning (the added "non" and "niente" are _rafforzative, _but don't change the general meaning_). _
> My attempt at translating the original " "My power is the ability to pretend like I give a damn about your piddly-ass problems"  might be something like: "La mia forza è la capacità di far finta che m'importi qualcosa (o 'un ficco secco') dei tuoi problemucci/problemini."



I thought "ass" was a vulgar term...
Why in this case you do not consider it vulgar, or at least less than this?

http://www.wordreference.com/enit/ass


----------



## curiosone

Ste_72 said:


> I thought "ass" was a vulgar term...
> Why in this case you do not consider it vulgar, or at least less than this?
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/enit/ass



"Ass" is indeed vulgar; however it itsn't taboo or really dirty, or even very offensive.  "...Del cazzo" is (in my opinion) much stronger (and much more offensive).  The use of "cazzatucce" (suggested by Pietruzzo) is (I think) closer.

A euphemism might work here... how about "...del menga"?


----------



## Tellure

Forse, sebbene abbastanza volgare, "cacchio" potrebbe essere il termine che si presta meglio al contesto.


----------



## Lorena1970

> "My power is the ability to pretend like I give a damn about your piddly-ass problems"



Ma un po' di contesto no eh? "Presa da uno show" cosa significa? Di cosa si sta parlando? Cosa sta facendo il tizio? Su cosa verte la vicenda? Deve fare ridere? BOH!

Detto ciò, visto che nessuno ha chiesto maggior contesto e tutti si sono buttati a pesce, buttiamoci....

_L'abilità nel fingere un sincero interesse nei tuoi tediosi/micraniosi problemucci è il mio vero talento.
Il mio talento è nell'abilità di fingere ........_


----------



## Mary49

Lorena1970 said:


> _...micraniosi..._


Cosa significa?   Forse "micra*gn*osi"? Ma se è così il significato non è quello:  http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/micragnoso/    "Che patisce di mancanza di denaro, misero; anche di chi, avendo soldi, non li vuol spendere per tirchieria; o di cosa fatta con tirchieria".


----------



## Ste_72

Mary49 said:


> Cosa significa?   Forse "micra*gn*osi"? Ma se è così il significato non è quello:  http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/micragnoso/    "Che patisce di mancanza di denaro, misero; anche di chi, avendo soldi, non li vuol spendere per tirchieria; o di cosa fatta con tirchieria".



A livello colloquiale l'ho sentito usare anche come sinonimo di "meschino", vedi il punto n.3 di 

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/meschino/

A questo punto penso però che"piddly-ass"  abbia una sfumatura che si possa rendere difficilmente in italiano. 
Sembra essere un'espressione che pur usando un termine volgare non lo risulti troppo alla persona a cui è rivolta. 
Non userei "cazzatucce": suona quasi un vezzeggiativo, in fondo affettuoso...


----------



## london calling

_Meschino_ come traduzione di 'piddly ass' non è niente male Ste, visto che il punto n. 3 del Treccani a cui fai riferimento dice:

*3.* Nell’uso com. odierno, si dice soprattutto di cosa che risulti eccessivamente scarsa, insufficiente, inadeguata per quantità o qualità, o sostanzialmente povera, misera.


----------



## Lorena1970

Mary49 said:


> Forse "micra*gn*osi"?



http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/M/micragnoso.shtml  nel senso di meschini come ha puntualizzato Ste. L'ho sempre usato in questo senso, approfondirò sul Battaglia.


----------

